# Blue Moon beer



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

First had this about a month ago. I liked the Belgian White very much, went through it pretty quickly. I did like the Honeymoon Ale, though I thought the Belgian White was the better drink. The Honeymoon Ale does go wonderfully with any natural cigar, heck of a pairing really.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Try a small slice of orange with the Blue Moon. Trust me, I'm not the type of guy that puts stuff in my beer normally, but it actually is pretty good. This is how they will normally serve it on tap at a bar. Also look into Westmalle Trappist Ale if you can find it.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> Try a small slice of orange with the Blue Moon. Trust me, I'm not the type of guy that puts stuff in my beer normally, but it actually is pretty good. This is how they will normally serve it on tap at a bar. Also look into Westmalle Trappist Ale if you can find it.


How about adding a toothpick and a couple of cherries along with an umbrella or two? :biggrin:


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

I knew I'd get some sh!t for that comment.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> I knew I'd get some sh!t for that comment.


I agree with you, about the orange slice, but I'm a girl, so what do I know!?! :brick:

:lol:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> Try a small slice of orange with the Blue Moon. Trust me, I'm not the type of guy that puts stuff in my beer normally, but it actually is pretty good. This is how they will normally serve it on tap at a bar. Also look into Westmalle Trappist Ale if you can find it.


I am fortunate in that our local Chilis has Blue Moon on tap and sells it for $1.50 for a 23 ounce glass during happy hour! Needless to say, my butt is in there at least once a week. I like it sans the orange slice, but they always serve it with one.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

forgop said:


> How about adding a toothpick and a couple of cherries along with an umbrella or two? :biggrin:


In forgop's defense.....the first Blue Moon I ordered already had an orange slice in it (I'm not one for fruity drinks either) but my brother in law (a bartender) convinced me to try it. It's interesting.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to drink this all the time it is very good, and I believe unfiltered!!!


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> I knew I'd get some sh!t for that comment.


don't worry Chris, I've heard the same thing and definately could see it being good just because of the orange profile already in the beer.

wow, i believe this is my first post without any sarcasm or playful negative behavior.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

The reason for the orange slice is their is actually orange zest in the brew itself. Believe it or not, Blue Moon is distributed by Coors. They recognized the potential of craft brews and added a new, young 'brewmeister' to their team. Blue Moon was a whalloping success and continues to be.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Blue Moon is not a bad beer for summer...It's one of the few macro beers with flavor.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Good beer on a hot day. There are a lot of good belgian style wheat beers out ther.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Prefer the Honeymoon, but Blue Moon is a great pick - with or without the orange slice.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't fruit the beer - Man LAW!






I love Blue Moon Belgian White. Keep a six-pack at the cabin for enjoying on weekends sitting on the deck, smoking a good cigar.


----------

